# Pioneer 9 speaker system upgrade



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to really tweak the equalizer to make it good for me. 

Bass was turn down to 3 clicks from the minimum. 
Treble went to 3 clicks from the max. 
Mid-range went 3 click right from the center mark. 

I faded the speakers 3 clicks toward the back as well. 

This results in pretty decent sound even though the system is setup for those who are confused and think heavy bass is actually music.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I too have the upgraded system, and my only problem with it is the volume. I know this was talked about here some time ago, but I wonder if anyone who had this same problem with it has made any upgrades to the system to increase the volume? I find it is best with CD, second best with iPod/auxillary, and most poor with XM/radio. I don't think at full volume I should be able to have conversations over the music. And the higher the volume, the poorer the sound quality.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

As far as bass goes there is plenty for me. It is mainly lacking in treble and somewhat in midrange.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

pedaltheglobe said:


> As far as bass goes there is plenty for me. It is mainly lacking in treble and somewhat in midrange.


Certainly a consequence of the poor speaker quality. Replacements are your only real option. Replace the speakers and see if you get enough volume. If you don't, you'll need to amplify them.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Certainly a consequence of the poor speaker quality. Replacements are your only real option. Replace the speakers and see if you get enough volume. If you don't, you'll need to amplify them.


What speakers should I start with? Tweeters?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

pedaltheglobe said:


> What speakers should I start with? Tweeters?


You won't be able to start by replacing just tweeters as you won't be able to control sensitivity. You might get a tweeter that's much hotter than you want it to be and it will "steal the show" from the midbass drivers and will make everything sound "thin." 

I would go with a component set for the front and a coaxial set for the rear. Find something as efficient as possible. Large motors generally help keep sensitivity high and distortion low, and light cone construction such as woven fiber cones go a long way. 

If you start this, be prepared to accept that they may not meet your expectations for volume once installed and that you may need an aftermarket amplifier to get the volume you're looking for. Honestly, I don't think the factory speakers can be helped; they're just not very good and the crossovers are excessively minimalist. Running the woofers full range and putting nothing but one small capacitor on the tweeter as a protection circuit is not my idea of an effective crossover network. 

Also be prepared for the sound to not meet your expectations with regard to quality without some good sound deadening. I spent about $130 for my doors and trunk in sound deadening using products sold by Don at sounddeadenershowdown.com. Best stuff I've ever used, and surprisingly cheaper than other stuff I've used as well. He puts it very well and to the point; you need to use the right tool for the job. 25% coverage with his CLD tiles and a layer of MLV backed by a layer of CCF and you'll get the sound you're looking for. 

The real question here is not whether or not the deadening is necessary to achieve the sound you want, but rather how much you want to (or can) spend. Give me a budget limit and I can give you some more informed and specific advice and recommendations.


----------



## cooktony (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I just got my Cruze RS. I have the 9 speaker system and also am wondering about the rear speakers. If they are filtered for only bass, can the filter be removed to restore the sound and then add a sub? Or is an amp needed to bypass this? I am not looking for it to be really loud, just more balanced. The passengers in the back can only hear crazy low base.
Thanks XtremeRevolution, I have used your bypass for the intake. Good info.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cooktony said:


> Thanks for all the info. I just got my Cruze RS. I have the 9 speaker system and also am wondering about the rear speakers. If they are filtered for only bass, can the filter be removed to restore the sound and then add a sub? Or is an amp needed to bypass this? I am not looking for it to be really loud, just more balanced. The passengers in the back can only hear crazy low base.
> Thanks XtremeRevolution, I have used your bypass for the intake. Good info.


Rears play only bass. Rear doors however are full range. If you want to make the car more comfortable for your rear passengers, you'll have to upgrade the rear door speakers and amplify them as well.


----------



## cooktony (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Now one last thing. Is there a speaker color diagram so I know which speakers are the rear door when I amplify them?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cooktony said:


> Thanks for the info. Now one last thing. Is there a speaker color diagram so I know which speakers are the rear door when I amplify them?


There is, but I don't know where it is and I don't have it. I usually run new wire anyway.

On second thought, since you do have the 9 speaker system, you may not need to amplify them at all as the factory amp may have enough power to drive the speakers. You could definitely try to run them without an amp and see if you like them. A pair of 4 ohm coaxials may be plenty unless you want to get components and custom mount the tweeters higher up. 

For future reference, front speakers are 3 ohm, rear speakers are 6 ohm, and rear deck speakers are 2.5 ohm. If you ran a 4 ohm load on the rear door speakers, they should also be a bit louder than they were before relative to the rest of the system. Get something with a maximum outer diameter of 6.5". Some 6.5" drivers are actually 6.75, and you'll have some trouble fitting those. It's a tighter fit in the back speakers as it is in the front. 

You'll need to buy brackets, as the current speakers are built into the brackets. Crutchfield sells these for $15 a pair shipped:
Speaker Mounting Brackets Fits select 2005-up vehicles (for 5-1/4", 6-1/2", or 6-3/4" speakers) at Crutchfield.com

If you're looking for something more sturdy, I could make you a set of custom MDF baffles for $60 shipped including hardware (gasket tape and screws for both bracket and speaker).


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, i have the factory Pioneer setup also. I have been thinking about upgrading it some also. I don't think the high are clear enough and was thinking about changing the fronts. Do you know if the factory uses a passive crossover for the pillar mounted tweets and front door speakers? And is there a separate amp with this stereo or is it built into the head unit?

Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Silver LT RS said:


> Hey, i have the factory Pioneer setup also. I have been thinking about upgrading it some also. I don't think the high are clear enough and was thinking about changing the fronts. Do you know if the factory uses a passive crossover for the pillar mounted tweets and front door speakers? And is there a separate amp with this stereo or is it built into the head unit?
> 
> Thanks


I seriously doubt it's more than a capacitor on the tweeter and nothing on the woofer. They're not very good parts. External amp, in the trunk I believe. 

You'll need a new set of front components at minimum. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cooktony (May 21, 2012)

Thanks XtremeRevolution. I will keep you posted on the outcome. If I need the custom brackets, I will get a hold of you.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cooktony said:


> Thanks XtremeRevolution. I will keep you posted on the outcome. If I need the custom brackets, I will get a hold of you.


Sounds great. Let me know if you have any questions at all.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

I wasn't too impressed with system and was going to kind of rush to get a sub in there for some bass. I was however not completely looking forward to whatever loss in fuel mileage from the weight, the space loss from a box, or the install. 
I tweeked my equalizer to...
Treble:3
Mid: (negative) -5
Bass: 12
For what I listen to (FFDP, Metallica, Disturbed,Godsmack,Korn,etc...) it sounds well enough for now.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

I had originally stated back when I test drove some of the cars with the Pioneer System that I didn't like it at all. I have to say that that has changed for the good however. I actually like it a lot now and with my iphone connected via the USB the sound is very clean. Seems to me like the speakers needed to "burn in" similar to how my Ultimate Ears- Ears Buds did to truly sound good. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the exact same issue I am so disappointed in the upgrade it is a waste of money I have been talking with Gm and the more people they can get to phone this issue in the better for all of us. I have called twice and they are now going to see if a new system can be installed.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

tiffanys said:


> I have the exact same issue I am so disappointed in the upgrade it is a waste of money I have been talking with Gm and the more people they can get to phone this issue in the better for all of us. I have called twice and they are now going to see if a new system can be installed.


Keep us posted on the progress with GM.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Im game for signing a petition on this...anyone test the Verano Bose upgrade?..is it any better?


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Certainly a consequence of the poor speaker quality. Replacements are your only real option. Replace the speakers and see if you get enough volume. If you don't, you'll need to amplify them.


I thought it has a 250 watt amp ?

This Pioneer[SUP]®[/SUP] premium audio system combines 250 watts of power with crystal-clear high-frequency tweeters, a live staging, center-channel speaker and 6" x 9" subwoofers for a 9-speaker sonic experience.

Works good for us


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

vmaxed said:


> I thought it has a 250 watt amp ?
> 
> This Pioneer[SUP]®[/SUP] premium audio system combines 250 watts of power with crystal-clear high-frequency tweeters, a live staging, center-channel speaker and 6" x 9" subwoofers for a 9-speaker sonic experience.
> 
> Works good for us


Those are peak power ratings. I can assure you that the Cruze does not produce 250W of *continuous *(sometimes referred to as RMS) power.

For example, go look at some aftermarket head units/radios for cars and you will find that they advertise 50W x 4. Those are also peak power ratings. It is rare for an aftermarket deck to produce more than 7-9W continuous power per channel. Some expensive models will produce up to 13W, but those are very uncommon. 

The reason why this works for the Cruze is because the speakers used have a low power handling and high efficiency, so they don't require much power to get louder. Most if not all aftermarket speakers are far less efficient, and also have a much higher excursion capability, which in turn requires additional power. If you install aftermarket speakers, your best bet will be to find a treated paper cone set to attempt to maintain factory efficiency as poly and aluminum cones will typically be less efficient.


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## PaulRoncelli (Nov 17, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Those are peak power ratings. I can assure you that the Cruze does not produce 250W of *continuous *(sometimes referred to as RMS) power.
> 
> For example, go look at some aftermarket head units/radios for cars and you will find that they advertise 50W x 4. Those are also peak power ratings. It is rare for an aftermarket deck to produce more than 7-9W continuous power per channel. Some expensive models will produce up to 13W, but those are very uncommon.
> 
> The reason why this works for the Cruze is because the speakers used have a low power handling and high efficiency, so they don't require much power to get louder. Most if not all aftermarket speakers are far less efficient, and also have a much higher excursion capability, which in turn requires additional power. If you install aftermarket speakers, your best bet will be to find a treated paper cone set to attempt to maintain factory efficiency as poly and aluminum cones will typically be less efficient.


That is interesting to me what you mentioned about the paper cone. I was confused by the impedance of these speakers their all over the place. If I were to look for components for the front stage would standard 4 ohm components work fine? Is their any particular pair you would recommend? Thanks


----------



## gmillerjr (Dec 19, 2013)

I just picked up my '14 cruze with the pioneer upgrade last night. i've been a long time pioneer audio fan. Like others have said, i think there's some burn in that needs to be done with any new speaker set. right now it sounds much better than my factory speakers in my previous car. I'll be tweaking it as i go but i'm trying to avoid the audio bug i used to have where i would rip everything out and drop $2000 worth of equipment into a car. the bass is a little much so i turned that down. I'll also be looking to see if i can find specific models for the speakers so i can look at those as well. I'm sure they're in between factory speakers and regular pioneer speakers. i'm not expecting the 4 way or 3 ways in the system that i would normally put in.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I will def be keeping an eye on this thread. I am happy with the pioneer over what the other factory option is but in terms of upgrade it def lacks in loudness and clarity. I plan to change out the front doors with some components and also the tweeters and most likely the component in the dash. I want to stay away from subs in the truck just for space purposes. 
My biggest concern is maintaining the factory touch screen display becasue I am happy with that and dont want to have to upgrade it. But i know that sets limitations for the system.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just picked up my Cruze today and was rather surprised at how much better the Bose system in my 2002 Olds Intrigue sounded compared to this new Pioneer system. I'm going to play with the EQ a little more, but that's my only disappointment so far.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Does the Pioneer system actually have different Speakers than a non pioneer system? or Is it just an amp and added speakers?


----------



## MetalMatty (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm actually pretty happy with my system. Maybe it's because my WRX had 1.5 blown speakers out of 4. My only complaint is occasional rattles but I guess that comes with economy cars.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just picked up a lt rs tuesday. I'm assuming I don't have the 9 speaker system, because I only see (what i think is) 2 tweeters on the side pillars by the front windshield where you would put gauges, and door speakers. Never had a car that didn't have 6 x 9's or something equivalent in the back deck. Coming from having kicker all the way around, with a kicker 10" sub with a 750 wat amp, I don't have the same bass ofcourse but I have to say im impressed with the sound that chevy put into the cruze.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd have to say that after "burning" the speakers in for close to 100 hours now that they sounds quite a bit better than when I first got it...but with that being said there are better sounding systems out there and upgrading the Pioneer would yield much better sound

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I love my pioneer system. Mind you I'm no audiophile but it sounds way better than the base system


----------



## MadDogChris (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm curious.

I've got a 2015 LT 1.4L Turbo.
I've decided to go ahead and look into the audio. (Used to do it a little as a kid). Now, I never even knew there was an "amp" in the trunk. I always knew there was more bass than ...a normal stock system, but didn't know there were 'subs'. i quote those, only because how they compare to what's in my garage. so, if i were to do some changing, i could just amp it all, which would be nice. but what i originally planned was to hook up some 10" subs, amp them, then ...thinking i need to put in a new head unit, amp that and the speakers. i can hook it up to the stock stereo, with an adapter...but what would work best, sound best, easiest?

any thoughts?


----------



## MadDogChris (Jul 25, 2016)

*2015 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo*

I'm curious.

I've got a 2015 LT 1.4L Turbo.
I've decided to go ahead and look into the audio. (Used to do it a little as a kid). Now, I never even knew there was an "amp" in the trunk. I always knew there was more bass than ...a normal stock system, but didn't know there were 'subs'. i quote those, only because how they compare to what's in my garage. so, if i were to do some changing, i could just amp it all, which would be nice. but what i originally planned was to hook up some 10" subs, amp them, then ...thinking i need to put in a new head unit, amp that and the speakers. i can hook it up to the stock stereo, with an adapter...but what would work best, sound best, easiest?

any thoughts?

The turbo issue. Is that going to come up down the road, with speakers and sound?


----------



## soulmeetsbody12 (Jul 29, 2016)

nice considering doing a speaker upgrade soon


----------

